# Thompson lathe tools vs ???



## Signguy (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm looking to purchase a few new chisels and after searching and reading all the posts I still could use some more specific input regarding this.

I am not very budget sensitive, and I'm looking to buy some top grade tools that will offer the best edge holding, performance and life.

I am not looking for a set, or for the best price, just the best possible tool.

I have heard from several people that the Thompson tools are very good so I am considering them seriously.  Are there other premium tools that you think are comparable or better?

Thanks!


----------



## flyitfast (Jul 28, 2014)

Top quality steel and holds an edge well. Doug Thompson is great to work with. He has several videos available with demos he has done for clubs.
His tools are my goto collection.  My favorite is my detail gouge.  With a Thompson handle it feels very natural.
gordon


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a 1/2" Thompson spindle gouge and it is my absolute favorite. The 16" handle is well balanced and a delight to use.


----------



## low_48 (Jul 28, 2014)

You can pay more for chisels, but you won't get better quality. I don't mind using Record or Crown PM tools, but they aren't quite as good as Thompson.


----------



## kovalcik (Jul 28, 2014)

Thompson Tools, D-Way tools, and Carter and Son all make high quality tools, and are all American made.  I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.


----------



## mark james (Jul 29, 2014)

Actually, Doug's (Thompson) tools are not more expensive!  You'll have to sharpen a bit less, hone a bit less, so in the end will last longer.  He is 15 minutes away from me, and he explained this to me when he showed me how to sharpen them. (Maybe a sales pitch, but I had previously researched the steel he uses)

If you are comfortable with traditional vs carbide, I give Thompson a thumb's up.  I do also like the Sorby line.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 29, 2014)

If money no object have a look at SB turning tools.  Have to download his catalog for prices.  While care less if you by Stuart Batty tools, his catalog very informative.  Another great thing about this site is the instructional videos. 
SB Tools | Advancing the Art of Woodturning

Again if need expensive tool check out Glaser-Hitec tools.  I remember when all turning vendors carried Glaser turning tools.  Jerry Glaser (deceased) responsible for moving turning tool steel from carbon to HSS and & exotic steels.  

Glaser Hitec Engineering | Quality Woodturning Tools & Accessories since 1966!

There are other exotic steel tool providers, some in the same price line as Thompson tools some like those above costing a lot of money. 

I like Thompson bowl gouges and bought mine unhandled.  Doug came here to IAP looking for input on penturners tool needs several years ago.  Really think Doug provides quality produsts. 

Thompson Lathe Tools

My advice is look at what you need a tool to do, before looking a price. HSS tools will handle 99.9% of what woodturners do.  Wear resistance of different steel while important not the only factor in selecting a turning tool.  All turning tools get dull and need re-sharpening. 

I would never buy more than HSS steel for a roughing gouge or skew chisel, but love Thompson U & V shape bowl gouges have not found better tools for the price of them.


----------



## Phil Hansen (Jul 29, 2014)

Like my Thompson tools.
Also very happy with my D-Way gouges and parting tool.
Phil


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 29, 2014)

Have 4 Thompson gouges and a couple D-way's....wouldn't trade them for anything!


----------



## Wildman (Aug 2, 2014)

Signguy what did tools did you buy?


----------



## philipff (Aug 2, 2014)

Do yourself a couple favors; buy from Doug Thompson, one tool at a time and learn how to use one before buying nr. 2.   Start with a roughing gouge, then a spindle gouge and a parting tool(together) and then, finally, a skew.   Welcome to the world of addictive-wood-turning.  P.


----------



## Signguy (Aug 2, 2014)

I haven't purchased any yet.  I'm pretty happy with my EWT tools, but also want to add some traditional tools.

Last time I bought and used HSS was about 15 years ago when I was a very active turner - but a lot has changed since then and I'm just slowly getting back into it now.

By way of clarification - I have no "need" to have expensive tools, I just prefer to buy quality and buy just once.  No ego involved, just looking at lifetime of use and having the best tool for the job.


----------



## flyitfast (Aug 2, 2014)

Signguy said:


> By way of clarification - I have no "need" to have expensive tools, I just prefer to buy quality and buy just once. No ego involved, just looking at lifetime of use and having the best tool for the job.


 
Erik, well said - your thoughts are those of many turners and craftsmen.
Most of the time, you do get what you pay for. Thompson tools are definitely worth their cost. They will even personalize the tool handles when you buy them.
I also agree with Phillip - try them one tool at a time.
gordon


----------



## aplpickr (Aug 2, 2014)

*If interested in hollowing*

If you want to hollow, try a Hunter Tool. His cutters seem to last forever. I love my Thompsons also. Both are good guys.


----------



## Signguy (Aug 2, 2014)

The one or two at a time strategy makes sense to me.  I'm thinking probably a 1/2" or 5/8" bowl gouge, a 1/4" and 1/2" spindle gouge and a 1/2" or 1" skew are what I want to work my way through.

Not planning to buy scrapers as they seem redundant when I have the EWT tools already, and same think with a parting tool as the EWT one works great.

Any thoughts on those choices?


----------



## KenV (Aug 2, 2014)

Signguy said:


> The one or two at a time strategy makes sense to me.  I'm thinking probably a 1/2" or 5/8" bowl gouge, a 1/4" and 1/2" spindle gouge and a 1/2" or 1" skew are what I want to work my way through.
> 
> Not planning to buy scrapers as they seem redundant when I have the EWT tools already, and same think with a parting tool as the EWT one works great.
> 
> Any thoughts on those choices?



I have more than a few of Doug Thompson made gouges.  There are worlds of differences between the 1/4 an 1/2.   The 1/4  incher is delicate and super for details in finials and fine details.  The 1/2 incher is a work horse for table legs.

You might want to look at his array of choices in 3/8 diameters.   I have a 3/8 spindle gouge sharpened to a fine point  and another less pointed for beads and coves.    

3/8 makes for a good traveling set of tools.  I carry mine in a plastic case made for cross bow bolts with 2 interchangable handles.


----------



## nativewooder (Aug 2, 2014)

Also have a few Thompson tool and would also recommend D-Way Tools for their gouges and sharpening wheels.


----------



## steve worcester (Aug 2, 2014)

I will tell you up front that Doug is a friend of mine, makes tools that I sell and am a dealer of his.

That said, I tend towards higher end more exotic metals. For me cost isn't the problem, efficiency is. 
High Speed Steel (HSS) comes in several flavors, typically sold as M2, the standard for quality and M3 (powdered metal). Then you get towards more exotics, usually (for wood turners) they add more Vanadium. Doug's tools are V10 or V15, meaning they have 10% or 15% Vanadium. The Vanadium gives it a shock resistance and toughness we need when applying a tool to wood with higher silica content. The steel doesn't sharpen as fine as a non-V tool steel, but thats ok. The sharpness is more important in carving tools than turning. What it does mean though is it holds the edge at that sharpness level longer. That is what's important.
Then what he does is triple cryogenically temper the steel to hold it even longer. A little research on cryo tempering and you will be sold on the value of the product.
Doug's tools are based on Gerry Glaser's research in tool steel and he has done his homework.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Aug 2, 2014)

I can turn everything I do with a skew and a parting tool? Don't really need any others. I have others but rarely use them? Love the skew... With that said I really only turn pens!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 2, 2014)

mikespenturningz said:


> I can turn everything I do with a skew and a parting tool? Don't really need any others. I have others but rarely use them? Love the skew... With that said I really only turn pens!



Yeah, you'd have a hard time turning a bowl with a skew.  Haha.  

Out of curiosity, have you tried different skews?


----------



## Wildman (Aug 3, 2014)

I am excited by the number of woodturners turned tool manufacturer and ideas they bring to the craft.  Not since Jerry Glaser has there been so much innovation as there is today.  People like Stuart Batty (have to read SB TOOLS catalog at site posted earlier) really excite me, at the end of the day buy what can afford. 

Yes, Doug Thompson continues to filled a void left when Jerry Glaser sold his business. Glaser Hitec missed the boat for several years. Thompson blows away competition with prices most turners can afford.

At the end of the day do not need exotic steel tools for everything we turn, HSS still a good option. All tools need re-sharpening when dull.

Here is a paper on wear resistance of turning tool steel, whether you agree with their method or results on page 12 totally up to you.

"All of the steels advertised as being more wear resistant than M2 are truly more resistant. However, the relative wear resistance is less than claimed. Cryotreatment applied to triple tempered tool steel has no effect on wear resistance."

http://www.morewoodturningmagazine.com/reviews/Tool Wear Testing by Jim Staley.pdf


----------

